# Firewood Hoarder's Club?



## ClanCameron (Oct 7, 2013)

So is there a thread for hoarders?  What are the ratings - I saw them once, but cannot find them again via search.  Trying to see where I 'stack up' in the ratings. What's the link?   sorry I gotta bother you guys for this. Lovin'g my Progress for the few cold nights we've had here in South Central MN.  Bucked, split and stacked about five cords this summer.  And have a back _*log*_ of about the same.     thanks.


----------



## webbie (Oct 7, 2013)

All the wood pile threads are for hoarders, I assume?

If the shoe fit we could do a sub forum for cord hordes, etc........it would still be in the wood shed.....

For instance, we could have a sub forum for wood-sheds, one for piles and then let everything else pile up in the regular threads.

Or leave it as is. Most people prefer shorter threads rather than two year old ones......of course, there are a few exceptions to the rule.

Anyway, in my mind, Eric Johnson is/was and will always be the original.


----------



## PSYS (Oct 7, 2013)

Ooh!  Ooh!   I wanna be part of the hoarders club!  Sadly enough, I've not quite amassed the collection that most of you have.... but if it's any consolation, if I see any downed wood, twigs, Lincoln Logs, etc, etc. they go right on my wood pile.  My wife has already advised I've come down with some sort of sickness.  And I've done my best to blame all of you here at the Hearth.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 7, 2013)

HAHha  My wife is the same way !  Funny thing is she's the 1st one whining its cold outside ..Honey can we start a fire


----------



## n3pro (Oct 7, 2013)

Pretty much if you spent any time on here you become a firewood hoarder.  It's kind of like spending time in a chocolate factory.  Sure some can resist but many, many more must partake in the indulgence. As for as the club part, the wife is for that.  She would love to club me every time we drive around and I say "OH LOOK FIREWOOD!"


----------



## JOHN BOY (Oct 7, 2013)

n3pro said:


> Pretty much if you spent any time on here you become a firewood hoarder.  It's kind of like spending time in a chocolate factory.  Sure some can resist but many, many more must partake in the indulgence. As for as the club part, the wife is for that.  She would love to club me every time we drive around and I say "OH LOOK FIREWOOD!"




Thats funny , my wife says . Honey dont you got enough firewood. !    Thats like me telling her .Honey dont you got enough shoe's !


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 7, 2013)

I think old  spark should take over...


----------



## red oak (Oct 7, 2013)

It's definitely an illness, but there are so many worse things to be hooked on!


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 7, 2013)

I have 40 cord ready to go, use 5 a yr. Wife loves it, always braggen about my wood.


----------



## ClanCameron (Oct 7, 2013)

STIHLY DAN said:


> I have 40 cord ready to go, use 5 a yr. Wife loves it, always braggen about my wood.


whoa, I've got nuthin on you. smokes.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Oct 8, 2013)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Wife loves it, always braggen about my wood.


i wish my wife was braggen about my wood..........


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Anyway, in my mind, Eric Johnson is/was and will always be the original.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 8, 2013)

We miss Eric's posts. Wish he was around all the time.


----------



## PSYS (Oct 8, 2013)

red oak said:


> It's definitely an illness, but there are so many worse things to be hooked on!


 
Exactly.   I think there's more negative debauchery out there when compared to chopping and splitting firewood.


----------



## Defiant (Oct 8, 2013)

My wife loves my wood!


----------



## PSYS (Oct 8, 2013)

That is by far one of the coolest photos I've ever seen.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> Eric Johnson is/was and will always be the original.


And a helluva guitarist as well.


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2013)

So, in summary we have no ratings for kindling fools, cord hordes, stump chumps, pile pillagers, wood weasels, fatwood fools, cord collectors, hoard ho's, wood wimps, soft woodies, wee woodies, fat racks, holz heros or any other permeation of the name. We are, however, highly creative and invite you to give your piles names and captions when you post them....


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2013)

webbie said:


> in my mind, Eric Johnson is/was and will always be the original.



Ain't it the truth. This is his stash in 2006. 33 cords of Beech that later grew to 45 cords. All hand split.


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad you had the pic. It's not just the amount, it's the care and quality. Sorry, guys, just like my first love (40 year now) no ho (she better not see that) is gonna do the same job....


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

The dude was/is a machine


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2013)

Jags said:


> The dude was/is a machine



He'd go out and ride his bike 50 miles after the pile was done...


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah Eric was what caused me to do these two stacks totaling twenty cords trying to catch up. Never caught up with him. And even with a hydraulic splitter it damn near killed me. But his best contribution was finally being the guy that could tell me how to stop my saws from cutting crooked.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> 33 cords of Beech that later grew to 45 cords. All hand split.


Sunny Beech! 



webbie said:


> He'd go out and ride his bike 50 miles after the pile was done...


Now if you tell me he was also an old goat like me, I'm _really_ gonna feel like a slouch.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2013)

I usually go for a ride then do the stacking.


----------



## PSYS (Oct 9, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah Eric was what caused me to do these two stacks totaling twenty cords trying to catch up. Never caught up with him. And even with a hydraulic splitter it damn near killed me. But his best contribution was finally being the guy that could tell me how to stop my saws from cutting crooked.
> 
> View attachment 114042
> View attachment 114043


 
That is incredible.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2013)

PSYS said:


> That is incredible.



Thanks. Did it in one year. 2007-2008. Now just replacing the three I burn each year to keep the nine cord rotation stocked is all I can do. I went nuts that year. What the pics don't show is the two cords of pine racked over by the house. The pics are all red and white oak.


----------



## Standingdead (Oct 10, 2013)

After I finish stacking I start praying....you see I ain't anywhere as good or as talented a stacker as most are on this forum. I pray the damn stack won't fall over cause it seems to me to be way more work restacking than it took originally!


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 10, 2013)

Standingdead said:


> After I finish stacking I start praying....you see I ain't anywhere as good or as talented a stacker as most are on this forum. I pray the damn stack won't fall over cause it seems to me to be way more work restacking than it took originally!


I lost a few stacks early on, but now if I get a solid base under 'em I usually only have to stack 'em once.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 10, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah Eric was what caused me to do these two stacks totaling twenty cords trying to catch up. Never caught up with him. And even with a hydraulic splitter it damn near killed me. But his best contribution was finally being the guy that could tell me how to stop my saws from cutting crooked.
> 
> View attachment 114042
> View attachment 114043


So BB....how do you stop your saws from cutting crooked, I had same problem on last chain, thanks...


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> So BB....how do you stop your saws from cutting crooked, I had same problem on last chain, thanks...


 Not trying to speak for BB, but this is what works for me: Make sure your chain is sharpened equally well on left/right cutters.  Equal tooth length can also affect this (left/right) and make sure your bar is straight and that the slides (where the chain runs on the bar) are level and dressed.


----------



## blades (Oct 10, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> So BB....how do you stop your saws from cutting crooked, I had same problem on last chain, thanks...


 One other thing can get you crooked , if your bar is worn too loose in the rail groove for the drive links. There is a tool for closing the bar back up to properly support your drive links.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 10, 2013)

The tip Eric gave me is that most folk, me included, can't get the angles the same just filing one side and then turning the saw around and filing the other direction. He sits the saw on the bench, clamps the bar in a vice and does one side. Then flips the saw to do the other side so he is filing the same direction on both sides. It works a treat.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 10, 2013)

Great, thanks, will try it...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 11, 2013)

Standingdead said:


> After I finish stacking I start praying....you see I ain't anywhere as good or as talented a stacker as most are on this forum. I pray the damn stack won't fall over cause it seems to me to be way more work restacking than it took originally!



Think of the old saying, "Pray for a good crop. Now grab a hoe and go to work."  Same with that wood stack. Pray if you feel the need to. Now learn a good stacking technique. It will pay good dividends.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 11, 2013)

JOHN BOY said:


> Thats funny , my wife says . Honey dont you got enough firewood. !    Thats like me telling her .Honey dont you got enough shoe's !


I had a proud moment the other day... the missus told me she was in town, saw a huge tree, and though to her self "that would make a whole lot of firewood."


----------

